# Picnic---How much to serve each guest??



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

How much pulled pork should I figure for each guest at a picnic??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Below is a picture of the first 5 to show up:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

haha those buggers might chow down a ton of PP. You better plan 3 lbs each. haha


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

LOL----Yeah, the two Sitting Buddha Bears, look like they already ate.


BC


----------



## rstr hunter (May 1, 2010)

Looks like a great job carving.  Don't know about the bears, but I bet the carver needs at least a pound.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 1, 2010)

lol...how cute..they will eat everything and anything


----------



## sumosmoke (May 1, 2010)

As long as the bears don't chase off the guests, the catering estimate per person is 1/3 lb. You'll want to increase the quantity if people are expecting leftovers, or if they're generous eaters.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 1, 2010)

I'm stupefied!!! 

Excellent work!!!

I have an electric chain saw..., you're tempting me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

Thanks guys,
They're actually pretty well behaved. It's the biggest one (one of the Grizzlies) on the other side of the house who keeps getting into my stock of Miller's!! You would think after seeing me put wood chips & sawdust in my smoker, he would start minding his Ps & Qs !  

Thanks Again,
Bearcarver


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

I would throw them some honey & keep the PP for myself.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Great work on those little guys.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (May 2, 2010)

That is the most work that I have ever seen anybody go thru to get a few wood chips


----------



## yount (May 2, 2010)

they are amazing would still love to get one off you theay are a thing of beauty


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Many CS carvers who live in cities & towns use electric or hydraulic chainsaws, because of the neighbors. If you try it, get the proper safety equipment--helmet, glasses, and chaps. I don't wear the gloves----That's mainly if the vibration bothers your hands.

BC




Thanks Cave,

BC




Actually these guys are safe----They're all made from Pine, Larch, and Poplar. Not good smoking hardwoods.

BC




If I ever start carving again, this forum will be the first to know.

Bearcarver


----------

